# Fatty cash worth longer commute??



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 5, 2010)

After obtaining my PE this past October I decided to post the resume on a few sites to see what I might be worth. I'm currently in a gov't job making okay $$ considering my location, commute and time off.

I was recently offered a job in industry. The location is commutable but will be a hike (~60 miles 1.5 hr. drive one way). Initially it will be only a 5% base salary increase w/a $750 car allowance (note: I take govie cars to mine sites/training if need be currently but use personal vehcile to make the 25 min commute one way to the office). I'm told that the company will commit to a 6 mo. review at which point salary and car allowance will be increased (amount not disclosed) and then after 1 years time I would have the Chief Engr. position (currently available) at a base salary increase of ~$30k.

Now, the problem is I started my career w/a &gt;1hr. commute and promised myself I wouldn't do that again, however; moving there may not be an option due to personal reasons (hoping to get hitched soon).

Should I suck it up and make the drive to take this opportunity which stands to increase my future marketability (not too mention wallet) substanially and forgoe the time off I have w/the govie job or sit tight and keep on keeping on with what I have??

Advice is greatly appreciated!

Rich


----------



## udpolo15 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be weary of future promises. You want the company to believe in you and make the investment in you, not try you out on the cheap. If you go forward, I would get any salary increase in writing. Why can't you have the chief eng. position now? Do you have the experience?

If it was me, I think I would wait it out to a closer opportunity. The 3 hr commute per day would not be worth a 50% increase, you just don't get those hours back.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Will you be able to purchase your own private plane? Cus that's what really constitues "fatty" money. 

While the miles seem long, how would the traffic be? Is this a "quick" 60 miles, or will you be cursing the car going 10mph in front of you for hours?

I've had commutes all over the board. Some had short miles but took forever because the highways suck (stop &amp; go), others have long miles but is relatively quick (65mph the whole way), and every other combination. Out of all of them, the only ones that bothered me were the stop &amp; go traffic. I don't care if I'm only going 5 miles, but if I can't get over 20mph there's something wrong and I get cranky.

Honestly, I really enjoy driving so the long miles wouldn't bother me as long as it was a "quick" drive. I'm currently doing a 30 min (each way) quick commute where I can maintain 55mph+ the whole way.

Nex question, is the work something you really want to do? You obviously have expressed an interest in it otherwise you wouldn't have applied and researched this much. But my main point is that even if you do hate the commute, would the work provide the "pick-me-up" to make it worthwhile?

If it's something that you really want to do, you'll find a way to make it work.


----------



## mizzoueng (Apr 5, 2010)

The daily commute sounds just god awful, with only $750 to lure you to drive that far daily. At $0.50/m thats $60/day and $1200/month. Right now you are driving 25min (assume 10miles) which banks out at $200/month. So the allowance doesn't cover the costs of you getting to work but may cover some of the costs of you driving to the mines.

I would question the "6 month performance eval for higher salary". This is said a lot to people to lure them in and then it either gets "forgetten in the shuffle" or the "current economic outlook" isn't in line with a pay raise. If they are going to give you the Chief Engr position in a year, they could give it right now unless they are waiting for someone better (no offense) or the person in the spot now isn't all the way gone for political or appearance reasons. Either way, if you decide to go for it, get it in writing that in 1 years time (365 days) from you start date you will become the Chief Engr, and that the "6 month evaluation" will have no bearing on this promotion.

GET IT IN IRONCLAD NO LOOPHOLE WRITING. Then keep a minimum three copies of said letter, one at work, one at home in a vault, and another tattooed to your chest.

Congrats on getting your PE!


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 5, 2010)

I must admit, I'm a bit leary of undocumented promises.

A little background.......I was offered a very similar job almost a year ago today at the same company and in that letter it specified that I would be a Mining Engr. and once I completed my PE would attain the title of Chief Mng Engr. Well, I couldn't take the job at that point since I still had another 5 months to vest with my current job (wasn't gonna throw away "free" money)! Well, the gentleman that interviewed me in Jan. was the "Chief Engr." so I had some sour grapes and wasn't going to consider it. He met me again and explained he was now VP of Engr. and the slot (Chief) was empty and expected the person he hires (me for ex.) would attain that position once I had a years time on my belt.

When I contact him I'll ask if the company can put that in writing ----- would this change any of your original opinions if this $$ was guranteed?

The opening isn't my ideal job......like to get into explosives if anyone knows of a good demo or blasting company.......but would provide great experience. You all may be able to speak better on this but my fear is if I stay w/the gov't too long the chances of a consulting firm or company hiring me decreases due to the persona of ineptitude that surrounds govie workers. Any truth?

And lastly, the commute is on highway and country roads......few stoplights implying a constant 55mph for most of the drive. However, winter would be challenging in the mountains!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 5, 2010)

I voted to GO, but only conditionally. This is mainly based on your statement that this job makes you more marketable.

#1 how long have you been at the current job? Better than 3 years then I don't see an issue with leaving, if you are a shortimer this doesn't look great for you job history.

#2 Only if you the like the new job based on what they are offering today for money, I agree with the others that promises of future money is basically worthless.

#3 If you are still 50/50 counter offer them a bit more $ and see what happens. Government jobs don't usually have the best pay rates so if they are offering only 5% more I am concerned, given the fact that most Govn't jobs also have better/cheaper health insurance, you could theoretically end up behind.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 5, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> Congrats on getting your PE!


Thanks! Good luck with yours!


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 5, 2010)

Kephart P.E. said:


> I voted to GO, but only conditionally. This is mainly based on your statement that this job makes you more marketable.
> #3 If you are still 50/50 counter offer them a bit more $ and see what happens. Government jobs don't usually have the best pay rates so if they are offering only 5% more I am concerned, given the fact that most Govn't jobs also have better/cheaper health insurance, you could theoretically end up behind.


I did counter offer so to speak and that is when he stated that he would agree to the 6 mo. eval and the promotion after the 1 year was up (providing everything was okie dokie).

Actually, health care packages are comparable...suprisingly enough......

The more I read your comments the more skeptical I become! :mellow:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> Will you be able to purchase your own private plane? Cus that's what really constitues "fatty" money.


You have to qualify that statement. Our chief "fatty money" expert claims the ability to buy a $200k-$300k aircraft qualifies as "fatty money". A lot of people make the assumption that I'm rich because I have an airplane. My usual response is that I was rich and single once. Then I bought a plane and got married.



PA_Mining_Engr said:


> I did counter offer so to speak and that is when he stated that he would agree to the 6 mo. eval and the promotion after the 1 year was up (providing everything was okie dokie).
> Actually, health care packages are comparable...suprisingly enough......
> 
> The more I read your comments the more skeptical I become! :mellow:


I had a similar experience several years ago. I took the job and the hour+ commute that went with it. I overachieved and got the raise early. Any time you make a change, there are risks and unknowns involved. It all depends on what your tolerance for risk is. You also have to have an idea in your mind of what you will do at six months and one year if the promised raises and promotions don't happen.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

My apologies to all "non-fatty money-making" airplane owners out there...

I've seen similar situations with other positions concerning the 1 year thing where the current employee is given 1 year to find and train their replacement. The new employee is brought on board in a temporary type position (at lower pay) to evaluate whether they would be able to fill the position. Then after 1 year on the job, the current employee is promoted to where he was trying to go and the noob officially takes over and gets the corresponding raise. It would be up to you as the replacement to show that you can take over. Like Flyer said, if you can prove yourself earlier, it only works out better for both of you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll take my salary that's $5k lower than if I worked at some big time firm in Boston and enjoy my 12 minute commute and sanity.


----------



## rppearso (Apr 5, 2010)

That is not really fatty cash and I would never make that commute for that kind of a raise, if you are moving from gov to industry that alone should get you a 30% raise (unless you have an abnormally paying gov job then it might be a lower percentage) and thats not counting the commute or the PE yet. I would make the commute for about 180k, anything much less and you are sacraficing 3 hrs of your day for peanuts. I guess if they bought you a new car of your choosing every 3 years and allowed you to count your commute time against your 8 or 9 hr (9 hrs if you work a 9/80) day that way you would not be loosing that time then you could do it for less of a raise. I swear sometimes it feels like this is not an engineering forum but ditchdiggers.com that would be like a medical doctor saying oh boy I am going to make 10k more for a huge inconvince after being inconvinced for all thoes years in school lol.


----------



## rppearso (Apr 5, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be able to purchase your own private plane? Cus that's what really constitues "fatty" money.
> ...


Thats a good litmus test, if you cant buy a 200-300k plane easily with your new income then its not fatty money its just a job, just having a job is ok and I hang out with my fiance and plan our frugal wedding and can be happy but its not fatty money. Until you are making enough to be able to start buying what rich people buy (NICE airplanes, luxury boats, etc) your haggling over peanuts. You may not have the leverage to get truely fatty money and if thats the case then convinence and other things take priority over the income amount at least for me, if I was faced with a commute like that I would just get a new job unless the pot was so sweet that I could see my dreams take shape with that income in a short amount of time otherwise whats the point, if I cant make enought to buy a plane then all I need is to pay my condo mortgage and some food and gas and im not going to work all that hard and enjoy my leisure time. I am not going to jump through hoops unless my dreams are on the other side otherwise I am going to chill out and figure out how to build leverage.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Damn. Let me be the first: :deadhorse:


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

You beat me to it Ble. Nice!


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

rppearso's return reminded me of a recent article in the Wall Street Journal:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405...2965443342.html


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> rppearso's return reminded me of a recent article in the Wall Street Journal:
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405...2965443342.html


I heard about that article but hadn't read it. Interesting occupation.

rppearso's return has me ROFLMAO! Might drive an hour for 180k. Anything less, just wasting time. If I didn't know better, I'd think he was putting down my Cardinal. I don't accept criticism of my bird from anybody making less than $1.5M per year or flying anything less than a Malibu Mirage, much less somebody silly enough to spend too much for an engineering degree. Not exactly evidence of financial wizardry.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you kidding? He would never drive even if he was making $180k. That's why they have personal drivers...

Next on the EB Lifetime Channel: Driving Mrs. Rppearso


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Rreaperso's post reminded me of this:




Pardon me, I need to get back to the ditch digging now massuh.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^ resisting temptation to make a "yo mamma" joke....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ resisting temptation to make a "yo mamma" joke....



Don't resist, that's what the interwebs is for.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

I know it's not a mamma joke, but this one comes to mind too:

So rppearso finds he's not able to make his fatty money as an engineer and decides to take up a job with the local sheriff's office. One day out on patrol he spots old Farmer Bill driving a little too fast through town, so he pulls him over. Halfway through his usual "do you know how fast you were going" speach, a handful of flies start to circle his head. As he's trying to swat them away, Farmer Bill comments, "Those are circle flies, can't get rid of them."

Rppearso responds, "What the hell's a circle fly?"

"Well, we call them circle flies because they are often seen circling the rear end of our horses."

"You calling me a horses ass?" proclaims rppearso

"No sir. But you can't trick those flies..."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

rppearso said:


> I hang out with my fiance and plan our frugal wedding


Holy shit. Please don't procreate.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > I hang out with my fiance and plan our frugal wedding
> ...


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 5, 2010)

Back on topic, I would definately get those promises of your review/promotion/raise in writing like the others have said. Nothing would create a bad working environment like a renegged offer (on either side).

Personally, I use the drive to get myself mentally ready in the morning, then I use the drive home as a way to de-stress myself before I unload a bad day on my wife &amp; kids. I found blasting some good music is a great way to take care of both (Sirius radio is awesome, btw).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 5, 2010)

When I was driving an hour each way, the Books-On-Tape rental service was my best friend. Satellite radio wasn't available back then. ld-025:


----------



## Dleg (Apr 5, 2010)

My advice would be to stick with the government job, but it all depends on a number of things. For instance, have you ever worked for private industry? If not, it's very good to get some private industry experience under your belt. I know only a handful (probably only 3) of career government engineers I respect. All the others who have earned my respect spent several years in the private sector first.

Second, how secure is your government job? Federal or State? Mining regulation? I see a bigger budget crunch ahead than even the current fiasco, and in my opinion, any job decision should rest more on how long that particular job/agency may be around , whether it is federal, state, or local. There are so many variables right now, it's just crazy. That said, if your answer is "my government job is secure", I would strongly consider staying in it. You're more likely to see a raise in a government job these days, although I fear that everyone is in for an "adjustment" to their salaries over the next decade or so... but the biggie is that an "adjustment" in the private sector is often in the form of losing your job.

With that in mind I voted "stay", but it's your decision to make, not any of ours. However, a stint in the private sector would be very good for you if you haven't done it before, and if you think the company you're considering is going to be around long enough to make it worth your while. (However, I'm not sure it's worth the commute just to try out the private sector).

Oh, and I wouldn't ask for the future promotion thing in writing - that's an awfully tough request to make of someone who wants to hire you at a lower level. Promotions depend on so many things. Just take it at face value - if the guy likes you and you work out, you will be considered for the position. No guarantees, just a possible path for promotion. You'll probably just piss him off if you come off as "demanding". My opinion only...


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't think I've seen is whether or not you are married/have kids. To me, that makes a huge difference when you are talking about a commute that is &gt;1 hour. To me, I don't think it would be worth it because I already don't get to see my son that much during the week anyway and with a 1 hour commute I would only get to be with him about 30 minutes to an hour before he went to bed, so that wouldn't work. But like Dleg said, this is assuming your current job is secure. If you feel like it might not be, then the change in job might be worth it. Good luck with your decision and keep us posted!

:2cents:


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 6, 2010)

All -

Thanks very much for the input to this point. I'll try to answer a couple of questions.........

I work for a state regulatory agency and I'm not quite sure how "secure" it is. For instance, you may have heard the woes of PA budget problems (like they can't seem to pass one on time for the past 7 years). Also, since obtaining the PE, I'm in the works for a 9% promotion w/the state, HOWEVER; I'd now be considered management (tho have no direct reports) and their (management) pay has been frozen since 2008 and will likely to be froze until next contract (FY 11-12). I would miss out on the remaining 6.25% pay increases due to rank and file. Also, there is not much hope for the next contract to be any better (ex. reduce pension formula, increase health care contribution, modest pay increases if any).

Conversely, the operator tells me (in addition to the promotions, etc.) that employees receive montly bonuses and yearly raises (last year 5% I believe).

In addition, if I look ahead 5 years in the future at my agency there will be only 2 employees left after retirement, me and another guy. That will create one more position for me to advance to and that will be it (unless I get politically connected)! So, if the current hiring freeze continues, the support services of the agency may just dissolve through attrition (not sure, just me being paranoid).

Again, looking at the company, 5 years down the road I stand to advance beyond the Chief Engr. into VP of Engr. (guy that interviewed me) and quite possibley into Manager of mines. Tho, I doubt I'll still have an 8 hr. day at that point!

I did spend time in industry, tho abbreviated (1 year). I worked in production so I gained 0 engineering experience. That is why I considered moving into the private sector, to gain that valuable experience that could assist me in obtaining an even better job in the future (if I so choose). Again, as I already mentioned, the longer I stay a govie the less likely someone in industry will want to hire me for the "ineptitude stigma".

BUT, I do enjoy the time off and my short commute (especially in winter). And it is a struggle to determine if I want to give up the simple things for $$$ and prestige!

That being said, this most recent tragedy in WVa has somewhat reaffirmed to me why I choose to be a state regulator focused on miners safety.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, and my apologies for awakening Rreaperso :bag:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> Again, as I already mentioned, the longer I stay a govie the less likely someone in industry will want to hire me for the "ineptitude stigma".


I was faced with nearly the same thing when I left the utility to work for an AE. If I had stayed where I was much longer, making the leap to this side of the fence would have been much harder. As it was, I had to resign without a job lined up since there was a gentleman's agreement (illegal) between the utility and the AE's. Being single at the time, I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Had I been married with a kid back then, I'd probably be in operations at that same plant to this day.


----------



## rppearso (Apr 6, 2010)

"BUT, I do enjoy the time off and my short commute (especially in winter). And it is a struggle to determine if I want to give up the simple things for $$$ and prestige!"

This is basicly all I was trying to say as well, its not worth it unless the raise is so significant that it puts you in a much higher quality of life.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ And gets you out of them ditches that the rest of us are in.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^ or charity work


----------



## rppearso (Apr 7, 2010)

The reason I made the ditch digger comment is because I get all these outlandish comments when ever I refer to 6 figure salerys, if speaking of 6 figure salerys in the lower 48 is like talking about ghosts and leperchans then there are major issues with our chosen line of work. 6 figures for an experienced PE is not all that out into space but some of you post as if it is and how im like a space alien because I wont work for under a certian amount. People who sell phone and internet service make 100k so why is it so unreasonable to expect that level of compenstation as an engineer. If I wanted to make 50k a year there are alot of easier things I could have done other than engineering. All im saying is if real numbers are not being offered then im not going to be motivated, if the only difference is 8k then I will do what is convient close and pays my bills and is easy. Also at 8 or 10k annual raise after taxes is only going to be a few hundred bucks on your weekly check, not excatly numbers that get me out of bed in the morning, now if you were talking an extra 1k a week net then I would say do the commute for a while because you can money up and be in a positon where you dont really have to work and build yourself a nice safety net.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude, you are seriously hard-headed. Sure, making 6 figures is possible for an experienced engineer, but you have 5 years of experience and just got your PE. Do you really think you are experienced? I've got the same amount of experience as you do and I know that I am far from "experienced". Also, when you speak of your 6 figure salaries (note the spelling), you speak as if it's common to make several hundred of thousands. An experienced engineer might bring in the mid-to upper 100s and maybe the low 2s, but that is tops (as far as I know). For that range, you better have at least 10 years of experience, but it will probably be closer to 20 years.

You might want to listen to the guys on this forum because they are your peers and it gives you a chance to really learn about the industry from a wide range of perspectives. That's what makes this such a great site, but you won't hear any of it.

Anyways, I know I'm just :deadhorse: but I just get tired of your constant bitching.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 7, 2010)

The reason we have a problem with your comments is that they are totally unrealistic. It takes a long time in any profession to make "fatty" money. I'm assuming "fatty" money is $150k to $200k. I'm making $80k right now and have been working for 6 years. I hope to be making "fatty" money in another 10 years. Your expectation of making "fatty" money right out of school is ridiculous and because we have realistic expectations of what the market will pay us doesn't make us ditch diggers.

Oh yeah, almost forgot:

:deadhorse:


----------



## picusld (Apr 7, 2010)

PA_Mining_Engr said:


> All -Thanks very much for the input to this point. I'll try to answer a couple of questions.........
> 
> I work for a state regulatory agency and I'm not quite sure how "secure" it is. For instance, you may have heard the woes of PA budget problems (like they can't seem to pass one on time for the past 7 years). Also, since obtaining the PE, I'm in the works for a 9% promotion w/the state, HOWEVER; I'd now be considered management (tho have no direct reports) and their (management) pay has been frozen since 2008 and will likely to be froze until next contract (FY 11-12). I would miss out on the remaining 6.25% pay increases due to rank and file. Also, there is not much hope for the next contract to be any better (ex. reduce pension formula, increase health care contribution, modest pay increases if any).
> 
> ...


I currently have a 1hr 20 min commute and have been doing it for about 2 yrs now. The money is good for someone at my experience level, but the commitment is brutal. The hardest days are when you don't feel 100%. If you only work a half day, you spend almost as much time commuting as you do working. If you plan on having kids, it will put the entire burden of child care on your spouse. Luckily my wife has a pretty flexible schedule.

If you and the company are willing, I would recomend floating what their thoughts on teleworking some days in the future are.

BTW - I drive a truck and my monthly gas bill is around $350. You also NEED satalite radio or you will go slowly insane. Something to keep in mind...


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 7, 2010)

I drive about an hr each way to work, always have driven about an hr. Always had to find a halfway point for mine and hubby jobs. when gas was $4+ a gal it hurt real bad, but the gas bill still stings a bit every month as does the more frequent oil changes, tire rotations, and new tires in general.

I don't mind the commute, it gives me time to think and I am used it. Growing up in the chicago burbs it could take you an hour to go 15 miles. I can go 50 miles in that same time down here. Although 1.5hrs one way is sort of at the end of the tolerable limit.


----------



## rppearso (Apr 7, 2010)

You could rent your house out and move to an appartment closer to work too if you have absolutly no choice but to take a job far away.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Apr 13, 2010)

UPDATE - for those that care anyway! 

I decided to decline the offer. I spoke to the gentlemen again and asked if he'd put his "promises" in writing. At that time (10 days ago) he agreed that this wouldn't be a problem. Long story short, no email or letter stating the agreement in black &amp; white. Taking this and some other factors into consideration I thought it best to stay in my current job. Perhaps something better will come along.......until then I'll make the best of govie life!

At any rate, my thanks to all that offered the advice/suggestions.....I do appreciate it!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Too often, these hypothetical threads are started with no conclusion. It's nice to have closure on one of them.


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Mar 17, 2011)

Updated Update -

Well, what a difference a year makes.....

The same company contacted me again recently and inquired if I'd still be interested in a position. Given the current budget conundrum of PA (state employee), I thought it wouldn't hurt to talk to them. As it turns out, they offered me a Senior Engr. job (Chief still being available) at twice my current salary! I was reluctant last year to drive 1.5 hrs. one way and wouldn't consider moving. After carefully weighing my options, it seems best to make a move. I figure I'm still young (31) and desire to get some good industry experience while the coal market is still up. Plus, the location isn't so far removed that I can't come back on weekends (or even during the week if necessary for whatever).

Well, enough of the boredom..........again, thanks to all those that gave advice last year!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

good luck! congrats on the new job


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! I've been doing 55 miles each way until I close on my house. The commute there isn't too bad, traffic in the evenings is what gets rough. Even then, it's not as bad as I'd anticipated, though satellite radio helps most of the time. Sure makes you really look forward to the weekends though.


----------



## picusld (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats. I have been doing 61 each way for 3 years now...

But we are in a recovery so things should be turning around soon...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats PA_mining_eng! Hope it works out great!



picusld said:


> But we are in a recovery so things should be turning around soon...


Come on, say it like you mean it!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 22, 2011)

I know a guy that has an 87 mile (one way) commute. I don't know how he does it.


----------



## cableguy (Mar 22, 2011)

I know I could make more $$ in big cities (Dallas, Austin, Houston) than I do here. But here, I have an easy 15 minute commute. Out the door at 5 every day, home at 5:15 every day. I learned years ago that traffic and I don't mix well. Just not worth getting home at 7pm every day (been there, done that). I see a lot of stars and hear the cows at night (out in the country).

I'll be one of those "poor" schmucks that don't have a flat screen TV or a new Merc, but I do get home to the wife, kids, and dog (he gets fed as soon as I get home, so he's the happiest one to see me) every day at 5:15.


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2011)

cableguy said:


> I know I could make more $$ in big cities (Dallas, Austin, Houston) than I do here. But here, I have an easy 15 minute commute. Out the door at 5 every day, home at 5:15 every day. I learned years ago that traffic and I don't mix well. Just not worth getting home at 7pm every day (been there, done that). I see a lot of stars and hear the cows at night (out in the country).
> I'll be one of those "poor" schmucks that don't have a flat screen TV or a new Merc, but I do get home to the wife, kids, and dog (he gets fed as soon as I get home, so he's the happiest one to see me) every day at 5:15.



Hey now, I lived in Houston and my commute was about 90 seconds! Turn right out of complex, go through two traffic lights, turn left, and voila, you're at the garage!


----------



## cableguy (Mar 22, 2011)

Supe said:


> Hey now, I lived in Houston and my commute was about 90 seconds! Turn right out of complex, go through two traffic lights, turn left, and voila, you're at the garage!


Yeah, but did you live in a nice house in a quiet neighborhood on a 3/4 acre lot with a shop out back? Or were you packed in to an apartment complex feeling the squeeze of the city?


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2011)

cableguy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Hey now, I lived in Houston and my commute was about 90 seconds! Turn right out of complex, go through two traffic lights, turn left, and voila, you're at the garage!
> ...



Half and half! Almost out towards Katy, but still in an apartment complex. If you had a job in that end of the city, the commute from Katy isn't bad at all. Anywhere else though...

For being single and having hobbies of drinking and Craigslist at the time, it was a great place for a young engineer! I'd probably do it again, but only if I were single.


----------

